# TheEpicCuber...I challenge you!



## gsingh (Mar 24, 2022)

@TheEpicCuber ,I challenge you to a race for sub 1 megaminx! I average 2 min so you are quite faster then me, but I do think I can catch up.
Let me know if you accept.


----------



## Garf (Mar 24, 2022)

gsingh said:


> @TheEpicCuber ,I challenge you to a race for sub 1 megaminx! I average 2 min so you are quite faster then me, but I do think I can catch up.
> Let me know if you accept.


Oh, no. I feel like I am being put on the spot, with this public formal challenge.
Okay, challenge accepted.
Also, what is your main megaminx?


----------



## gsingh (Mar 24, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Oh, no. I feel like I am being put on the spot, with this public formal challenge.
> Okay, challenge accepted.
> Also, what is your main megaminx?


sorry about the public challenge, i just had a feeling you would accept
i main the qiyi qiheng megaminx


----------



## Garf (Mar 24, 2022)

gsingh said:


> sorry about the public challenge, i just had a feeling you would accept
> i main the qiyi qiheng megaminx


I know this is a challenge and not a race to sub-x, but here's a tip: get the YJ yuhu megaminx v2 m
Also, do you want to go for single or average of 5?


----------



## gsingh (Mar 24, 2022)

ao5
i prob will get the yuhu


----------



## DarthDK (Mar 25, 2022)

gsingh said:


> @TheEpicCuber ,I challenge you to a race for sub 1 megaminx! I average 2 min so you are quite faster then me, but I do think I can catch up.
> Let me know if you accept.


Same I also average now about 2:10 hoping to be sub 1 by october


----------



## Timona (May 20, 2022)

Yall still doing this?


----------



## gsingh (May 20, 2022)

Timona said:


> Yall still doing this?


yea but i still average 1:50 and he averages like 1:10


----------



## Garf (May 20, 2022)

gsingh said:


> yea but i still average 1:50 and he averages like 1:10


You could be a little more motivated to practice if you knew how to scramble the WCA way...


----------



## gsingh (May 20, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> You could be a little more motivated to practice if you knew how to scramble the WCA way...


i do practice a little bit, i do a few solves a day usually. learning to scramble mega is not something i ever want to learn though


----------



## Garf (May 20, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i do practice a little bit, i do a few solves a day usually. learning to scramble mega is not something i ever want to learn though


The notation isn't that hard, though. The + and - in megaminx notation means a wide move, similar to a 3x3. Except on 3x3 it's r or r', and megaminx would be R+ or R-. So R++ D-- R++ D++ U would be R2 wide up, D2 wide left, R2 Wide up, D2 wide right, then a U turn.


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 20, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> The notation isn't that hard, though. The + and - in megaminx notation means a wide move, similar to a 3x3. Except on 3x3 it's r or r', and megaminx would be R+ or R-. So R++ D-- R++ D++ U would be R2 wide up, D2 wide left, R2 Wide up, D2 wide right, then a U turn.


It's honestly way faster once you get used to it


----------

